# Furry video games (no, no <insert Japanese name>mimi here please)



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 18, 2007)

Okay, gimme all you can say! Furries (anthro, as in animal head with human body, none of that <insert Japanese name>mimi **** please) only. They MUST be playable (even if temporary).

- Cheetahmen (NES)
- Star Fox series
- Wolf Child (SNES/Sega CD/Genesis) (quite a good furry platformer!)
- Shining Force series
- Shining series
- Mana series
- Darkstalkers (Jon Talbain)

I need more ^^


----------



## RagingMinotaur (Jan 18, 2007)

How about Bloody Roar series? Or Warzard (Leo who is quite the sexy loincloth-clad lion) xD


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 18, 2007)

Ah yes, those two.

Gasp I forgot Altered Beast XD


----------



## RagingMinotaur (Jan 18, 2007)

Although it's a really crappy game (don't get it), City of Villains lets you create beast-looking characters.. I remember using a wolf head for mine.
But the game's no good..

(funny sig, by the way. "ZOMG FURRIES!" lol.. is that pic from digimon?)


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 18, 2007)

Ratchet and Clank...?

The Jack Sceries...?

COME ON GUYS!!!

Wolf Reign?

Second-Life guys, that's like....the Furry...creater....maker....house seller game

How could you forget Furcadia?

And there's also a little of Everquest

And basically every MMORPG....

Black & White

My god...Furries are a gimmick......*scuiside*


----------



## RagingMinotaur (Jan 18, 2007)

lol.. well, I didn't sleep, so my brain isn't functioning up to full speed.

I've never heard of a game called Wolf Reign.

I thought of furcadia and second-life, but they seem to lack the 'game'.. seems more of a social thing to me :


----------



## goat (Jan 18, 2007)

vanguard saga of heroes has fox, wolf, and tiger-esque characters


----------



## Yojimaru (Jan 18, 2007)

Brutal: Paws of Fury
Brutal: Above the Claw


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 18, 2007)

That game where you're a deer hunting humans!!!!!

That's a classic game....


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 20, 2007)

Vanguard Heroes?



			
				RagingMinotaur said:
			
		

> (funny sig, by the way. "ZOMG FURRIES!" lol.. is that pic from digimon?)



From powerstone


----------



## Dragma (Jan 21, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Vanguard Heroes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The anime?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 22, 2007)

Yup! They from the final episode.


----------



## Kokusho (Jan 23, 2007)

If you want games that even have a few furry characters in them, you have

Atelier Iris 2 (Murr... Grey is a sexy dragonman ^^)
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance (Bangaas and Vieras and Moogles)
Any Nippon Ichi Software game usually has furry characters in them, but never many. (Like Disgaea: Hour of Darkness)
Final Fantasy IX


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Jan 23, 2007)

Bloody Roar
Starfox
Darkstalkers
Final Fantasy X
Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust (Meshila)
Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne (Ose and that red leopard type can't remember his name
Power stone (the Lion on WolfOkamichan's signature picture)
Digimon (Weregarurumon and Leomon) I like the way weregarurumon was designed he is very tough and he looks sexy without a taill.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 24, 2007)

Hmm... my gripe with some NI and most Square games is that they do <insert Japanese name for animal>mimi here.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Jan 25, 2007)

I've heard of an in-development 2D fighter called 'Monster' featuring anthro characters, like a 2D Bloody Roar. Go to Gamefaqs, Arcade games, the Battle Fantasia board and you'll find a few links to it. Does anyone have more info on it?


----------



## dave hyena (Jan 25, 2007)

diarmaidhuthence said:
			
		

> I've heard of an in-development 2D fighter called 'Monster' featuring anthro characters, like a 2D Bloody Roar. Go to Gamefaqs, Arcade games, the Battle Fantasia board and you'll find a few links to it. Does anyone have more info on it?



This appears to be the website: http://4070.jp/8105/

This is the trailer: http://4070.jp/8105/mov/monster_adv_high.wmv

This is the demo: http://4070.jp/8105/bin/install_monster_ot199b_full.exe

replete with classic engrish: "The "GOD" restraints all of human history into the rewind forever, - with itself." :lol:


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Jan 25, 2007)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> diarmaidhuthence said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, Dave. Looks brilliant but why oh why is it PC only? My old jalopy of a PC won't run that in a million years.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 26, 2007)

You have no permission error >_<


----------



## Rouge2 (Jan 29, 2007)

If you wait a little while longer Diddy Kong Racing DS will be out, Rare may pull a Microsoft and delay the game, due to it being leaked early.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 31, 2007)

Just saw Monster. Looks w00t, though the bat lady is broken >_>


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Jan 31, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Just saw Monster. Looks w00t, though the bat lady is broken >_>



If you manage to play it, let us know. Curse my crappy pre-Y2K computer.


----------



## StormKitty (Jan 31, 2007)

Jazz Jackrabbit was a favorite, though now it's rather dated.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 1, 2007)

diarmaidhuthence said:
			
		

> WolfoxOkamichan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, but I got this from the people who had played in dustloop forums.


----------



## Seras (Feb 2, 2007)

I only played Iksar, Vah Shir, Ratonga in EQ series..  the humanish races I kinda lost intrest if I ever created a character..  my Ratonga Female Berzeker was my fav, she was sooooo kyoote!


----------



## StrayWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

How about Rogue Galaxy for the PS2?

It's not entierly furry, but after seeing this picture of one of the playable characters... well let's say he's one of the reasons why I'll buy this game when it's released in Europe.

pic: http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i18/darkamp/s003.jpg murr...
website: http://www.level5.co.jp/products/new/roguegalaxy/index.html


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Feb 6, 2007)

Just bought the Sega Mega Drive Collection on PS2 yesterday. It turns out Golden Axe 3 is on it and one of the playable characters is a panther-man with 'the power of fog'.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 7, 2007)

MONSTER ROCKS!

<3

Get the game here - http://files.filefront.com/MONSTERzip/;6609330;;/fileinfo.html

Next, download the patch http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/8105/monster/update_mnstprd_100b.exe

Note: download the patch to the directory where the monster executable is. Run the patch, and presto! Next, configure the controls (apparently, the patch changes the directional input, so  you must fix it in the configure). Play!


----------



## StrayWolf (Feb 7, 2007)

diarmaidhuthence said:
			
		

> It turns out Golden Axe 3 is on it and one of the playable characters is a panther-man with 'the power of fog'.



How could I forget about Golden Axe 3? >.<
I was crazy in that game, just 'cause of the panther dude.



			
				WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> MONSTER ROCKS!



It sure does, thanks for the links. 

There's just one thing that I can't really figure out... what's with the girl who looks exactly like a normal human being? 
I mean... the game's called monster... she doesn't look so monsterish to we... oh well.

Still a good game though, I wish I was half as talented as these people.
I wanna make a game so~ bad. T_T

Well, thanks again.


----------



## Dragoninja (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Furry video games (no, no <insert Japanese name>mimi here please)*

What is <insert japanese name>mimi?

How about spyro?
Ninja turtle games
Yoshi's Story
There is a wolf and a dragon character in Lost Vikings 2
You can be a griffin or a tiger person in Gauntlet Legends
Sonic games?
Monster Rancher
In final fantasy tactics the Mime character looks like a white fox person
Hahahaha, frogger?
Conker's bad fur day
Kirby games
Chrono Trigger (Frog!!!!)
Pretty much any Final Fantasy game


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Furry video games (no, no <insert Japanese name>mimi here please)*

There's a few in each Shining Force game.


----------



## Plumpdragon (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Furry video games (no, no <insert Japanese name>mimi here please)*

I cant believe no one mentioned the awesome Tail Concerto for PS1.

Wonderful game filled with dog and cat characters.

http://www.ex.org/3.4/44-game_tailconcerto.html

It has cute furry characters, airships, steam punk robots, great voice acting, hand drawn fully animated cut scenes and a plot almost  fit for a Myazaki movie.

And it has the most wonderfull into music 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn6fW62TJNc


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Furry video games (no, no <insert Japanese name>mimi here please)*



Plumpdragon said:


> It has cute furry characters, airships, steam punk robots, great voice acting, hand drawn fully animated cut scenes and a plot almost fit for a Miyazaki movie.



Everything but gameplay


----------



## Kajet (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Furry video games (no, no <insert Japanese name>mimi here please)*

FEDA: emblem of justice for SNES, Very similar to Shining Force but was only released in japan so... hopefully there's a better translation than when I tried to play it
Black & White?
WoW? Though I find it odd there's no undead tauren...
Beast Wars: transformers? I know its somewhat of a stretch...
Do I have to be the one to bring up the Sly Cooper series?
Legend of Kay for PS2, Haven't played it, can't tell you shit about it.
Did someone say Animal Crossing yet?
Elder Scrolls: 3 & 4

I say it's just as good to find a game like Quake 3 or Unreal Tournament 04 and fill it with furry characters... might have to do some a lot of searching but of course there's gonna be furry mods out there


----------



## Evel Kniegro (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Furry video games (no, no <insert Japanese name>mimi here please)*

Yo, extra shout out for Conker's Bad Fur Day, though the Xbox version is censored shit.  Play the N64 original and get ready for six kinds of awesome.


----------



## Plumpdragon (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Furry video games (no, no <insert Japanese name>mimi here please)*



Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> Everything but gameplay



Actually its quit a lot of fun to play, it has combat, platforming, mine cart sequences treasure hunts and very amusing boss battles.

Of course being a PS1 title the graphics don't match up to current games but I still recommend it if you can find it.


----------

